# Where to winter (In SE Alaska)



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sitka pretty much ruled out. New harbor rates effective 1 Oct make it too expensive. We are presently tied alongside the public float in Port Alexander, a community I can only describe as "Charming"; and I mean that in the nicest possible way. If they had electricity at the dock we would seriously consider staying right here.

Considering Petersburg, although we have heard that it is also expensive, and Wrangell which seems to be edging to the top of the list of possible hide-aways. Auke Bay has also been suggested.

Are there any other likely ports in SE Alaska that have the necessities: 30a electrical, potable water, source of groceries, fuel and internet access?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Though not really SE, I'd choose Seward or Whitter. You have the basics, plus train access to Anchorage (all the way to Fairbanks).


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

A heated boathose


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Why winter there? It's only a few days travel to more hospitable locations either in BC or WA. Sorry, I know that didn't answer your question, but I just had to ask.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Check into Haines or Skagway. Not sure what the mooring/docking situation would be there but very cool towns. Of course there is Juneau as well. Not sure how finding a slip would work out in Whittier as they are very full generally due to proximity to Anchorage. Seward and Homer are great. But those last 3 get you into a crossing and more serious winter weather than the SE for sure. 

If it could work, Haines would be my choice. Beautiful, small, road access to Whitehorse and beyond. Good luck and enjoy Alaska!


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

jrd22 said:


> Why winter there? It's only a few days travel to more hospitable locations either in BC or WA.


Hey now, what are you saying? This place is a damn tropical paradise! Vega is going to be sunning himself on the deck. In fact, you would be crazy to be down in WA or BC, it just rains all the time! It never rains here in winter.
We have a dry climate in Alaska. In fact, with these temps there isn't even any humidity.








Sadly taken myself while grocery shopping. 
You either love it or hate it. We love it.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I take it that's the Fairbanks Fred Meyer, since it doesn't get that cold in South Central.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Some Seward cruisers had their boat on the hard in Ketchikan for the winter, they were happy with the service they received.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

AlaskaMC said:


> Hey now, what are you saying? This place is a damn tropical paradise! Vega is going to be sunning himself on the deck. In fact, you would be crazy to be down in WA or BC, it just rains all the time! It never rains here in winter.
> We have a dry climate in Alaska. In fact, with these temps there isn't even any humidity.
> 
> 
> ...


OH MAN, I can not even imagine this and do not want to.  I'll take the humidity down here anytime over that.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I really REALLY don't want to even think about this one. 

Where I sail the Salvation Army starts handing out blankets if the temp fals below 70F.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

For those fuel prices I might be able to tolerate -62F )


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

PBzeer said:


> I take it that's the Fairbanks Fred Meyer, since it doesn't get that cold in South Central.


DING DING DING! You win the cupie doll. I think that came from the year we arrived 8 years ago. In the crazy cold of winter it is actually better to drive north to the store and stay on the really cold roads (the tires "stick") than to head south towards Anchorage where wet snow and ice make for a wild ride.

On the topic though, Ketchikan sounds like a good idea. Warmer for sure than further up the passage.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

jrd22 said:


> For those fuel prices I might be able to tolerate -62F )


Oh how I wish I wish. Nope, that was 8 years ago. I think it was closer $4 the last time I was up there. In our neighborhood of Denali it can range from $4.50 to $5 much of the time.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

I have spent a winter in Fairbanks. My determination was that once you drop below zero... you don't really notice a difference between -10 and -80 

I spent many a cold evening wandering around the Fairbank's Fred Meyer. Oddly I was shocked by how cheap citrus fruit was up there.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

AlaskaMC said:


> Seward and Homer are great.


A friend of mine lived in Homer for 10 years. He said the winters there were milder than what we experience here in NH. It wasn't the type of weather you would associate with Alaska.


----------



## Hyrdflyr (Apr 28, 2012)

PBzeer said:


> Though not really SE, I'd choose Seward or Whitter. You have the basics, plus train access to Anchorage (all the way to Fairbanks).


IMHO If you go that far you might just as well go to Homer or Kodiak. Homer has a dryer winter, much easier on a boat than the others or southeast. Whittier is hugely expensive and is at the base of a hanging glacier ( literally ) and has a climate not unlike McMurdo Antarctica. Seward slightly less expensive, has a rapacious Harbor which they use to support the whole town, and a really wet winter interspersed with heavy wet snows that will sink your boat. Both Homer and Kodiak have great folks and proboater harbors, Kodiak being wetter and more distant. Homer dryer and more affordable.

Note: I find that a lot of overwinter boat maintenance is in direct proportion to the climate the boat is laid up in. IMHO again


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

being from northern Ontario - I swore I would never again suffer 'square' wheels, listen to the 'squeak' of snow under my boots (yes, the damn stuff squeaks), or have to remember that -40° is the same in Farenheit and Celsius. I don't own winter boots, a snow shovel, winter gloves...
I cannot imagine -62°, although I've skiied often enough in -30 when I was (much) younger.
I lived aboard one winter in Annapolis MD and thought that was cold enough.....you guys are crazy! (in my honest, loving and respectful opinion that is).


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

# 1 on the list of things I don't really want to know....


> and has a climate not unlike McMurdo Antarctica


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

Hoona


----------



## Hyrdflyr (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoonah is actually a great place, and fairly inexpensive, and since it is "outside" ( near the outer coast) it is drier and sunnier than most of SE Alaska. That said, its sometimes hard to get to when you want to retrieve your boat since charter flights from Juneau are fairly expensive. Additionally, there are no local chandleries, which is tough sledding when you are trying to get all your spring work done.


----------



## Freedom007 (May 18, 2012)

Juno or Ketchikan for winter over.easy access to all your needs and pretty reg flights out. Rains a lot in the SE in winter. Have wintered both places. More to do in those place in the dark winters. I love in in Ak and have lived throught the state from Barrow to Ketchikan.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Petersburg*

We settled on Petersburg. Yeah, it's wet and cold but very friendly and pretty good amenities. Also cheap moorage rates. Not the cheapest. Kake takes the cake on that score - Less than $200 a YEAR - but no showers or restrooms available and a long walk to the only grocery in town. We were invited to stay at Port Alexander for free but no electricity at the dock (Although one of the fishermen offered us a portable generator to use) and groceries and fuel have to be ordered from Sitka and brought in by the weekly supply scow. Some people think we are hard core but not that hard.


----------



## AKscooter (Jan 18, 2009)

hmmm.....having lived in the 'banks for over 20 years ...I would choose Baja.....that is me...however if I wanted to stay in South East...avoid Petersberg,,,,unless your name is either Hammer or Wiken......Frickin' Noveegians (sic)......Wrangel is a very friendly town...the polar opposite actually from Petersburg. Check out the smaller communities on the Prince of Wales Island....Try Craig or even good ol' Thorne Bay.......if you like Port Alexander and all....Whittier you are not gonna get space and good luck with Valdisease......anyway......for what it is worth......You could try Homer. Across from Homer are small communties...Bear Cove, Halibut Cove, etc. or even Seward...lots of good sailing there......Juneau ....just another government hole town very expensive.....
Anyway....good luck!!!


----------



## Jak1 (Dec 12, 2014)

SEAlaska isn't for sissies. One is Chechako (beginner, neophyte) until a few years residence so most folks would take their boat south. I once totaled up what I most enjoyed in Ketchikan for the 8 years I was there. Skating on black ice at midnight (Harriet Hunt), sledding on the big hill, fishing in the snow, breaking ice to get out of the harbor to fish, hunting ducks and geese, huge beach bonfires, walking in the ice and snow along the creek looking at Christmas lights, a hell of a hot fire in the boat salon so I could leave the hatch open and feel the snowflakes hit my face and evaporate while my pillow would be soaked and sometimes frozen around the edges. Now I'm 72 and will still do it if I could tear myself away from the desert. YES, I'm recommending you spend 8 years on the desert after 8 years in Alaska to keep balanced


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

Not been there for several years. Hoona used to be a viable and reasonably priced alternative.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

We have now spent our third winter in Petersburg. We love the town and have made many friends there. We also checked out Wrangell, also a good place to winter but Petersburg has a better harbor and and a different culture and personality that suits us better. Petersburg and Wrangell are small towns, about 2500 souls each and have amenities that the much smaller Hoona does not have. 

If cost were the only consideration there are several places where moorage is very cheap or even free. Kake, for example would cost $200 a year (Yes, a YEAR) plus electricity. Port Alexander has free moorage at the city float and several of the residents (35 year round) encouraged us to stay there, but having to ship groceries in from Sitka and no electricity or internet access were deal breakers for us.


----------

